# Thinking about adopting a V



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26109577

Found this guy on petfinder... Wanted to ask the experts if they think he is a mix or not. Nothing against mixes but I want a V through and through. thanks in advance


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

First two pics he looks to be full V. The third pic looks like he is a mix. If you go to their website he is describes as a V mix.
You could contact your local V rescue, if it has it be full V.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

He's cute - I'm not sure if he's a mix or not. I can say that I have a V mix and he's more V than anything else and I love him to death! I say go and meet this guy and see what you think - I'm assuming that you aren't looking for a show dog on Petfinder, so if you want a companion or hunting dog, go check him out and see if he's a good fit for your family.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

He has been on petfinder for a while. I look for Vs on there to alert the Tampa Bay Vizsla club and they usually pull them and they go to homes fast. I told them about him and they never got him so not sure if full V. 

If you are in Florida and looking for a rescue or breeder, check out the tampa bay vizsla club website.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Also look on Craigslist for individuals try to rehome. There's even a thread in this forum for links to adoptable Vs. and most of us drove quite far for our Vs so don't be afraid of a rescue that's a distance away.


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

thanks for the help guys! lots of good tips there!.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

http://vizsla.rescueme.org/NewJersey

Just saw one on rescueme in Jersey


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Ok so I found a 10 month old Vizsla and am going to see him tomorrow. To make a long story short, the owners bought him as a family pet when he was 6 weeks old and now at 10 months he is just to much to handle. He has way to much energy and jumps all over the 4 and 5 yr olds and is causing mass puppy chaos in the house. She says that they love him very much and wish they had time for him, but they just need to cut out the distraction because they feel like his proper training is more time than they anticipated and they dont have time along with raising the young kids.

He is up to date on shots and comes with crate, collar, harness etc. There asking $500 dollars for a rehoming fee because of the initial cost was 1200 pick of the litter. 

So here are my thoughts.. From what she's telling me it sounds like she initially talked the husband into this breed because they wanted a family pet to raise along side the kids. they are runners and thought this breed would be a good addition. Unfortunately what happened, is what happens alot with new v owners; they got in over their heads with the high energy of the breed. They drove 5 hours to get him, along with the cost ,so I feel that maybe the husband is maybe holding it all against her a little. For me this explains the 500 dollars she's trying to recover. ( i'm a college student so when i asked her to work with me on the price she said the husband wouldnt budge and brought up the cost issue) 

According to her the dog has prey drive because he barks at deer and birds from the window (so i think he has some hunt in him). He just needs some obedience training that he hasn't been able to get. 

I think I may pull the trigger on this, I just don't want someone else to get him because she put him on puppyfind.com and I know I could give him the time and love he needs. It's a 5 hour drive and I'm going to see him tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck!

Totally not meaning to be negative, but just making sure that you have thought the decision through. I know when I was in college there is no way I could have managed a Vizsla with my course load. Unless I enlisted a dog day care which I would not have been able to afford during college. 

Again, wishing you the best of luck but I was just wondering. ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I second the motion to give this some deep thought. Don't "pull the trigger" just because you don't want someone else to get him. Being a college student is a lot of work and commitment alone so I would caution you to make sure that you can put the same amount of work and commitment toward the pup, otherwise it's not fair to the dog at all. We are in the same situation as you (thinking about adopting a dog) but we are spending a lot of time trying to think about different situations and make sure we have the best interest of a second dog in mind.

If you think you can give this pup everything it needs and are committed to giving it the best life possible then I think you'll make it all work. Best of luck.


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the kind advice guys, this is something that I feel like was a serious commitment, and I plan to do the best I can. Thankfully I have a partner in this endeavor and without her I think it would not be possible

meet Dash the IV










Dash is a bundle of friendly joy. He is very calm compared to my uncles vizsla, very friendly with everyone he meets and just a pleasure to be around. 

On the way home from Tallahassee (6 hour drive to go get him) he was was pointing birds at the rest stop. I think I may have a natural hunter and now just need to start training my self on how to teach him.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Handsome, BIG boy! Congratulations and good luck 😉


----------



## CFL_VIZ (May 22, 2013)

Thanks  and yes he's a little chunky through the mid-section, but I think we can work that off in the next month or so


----------

